# New Maverick 17HPXV Video



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Cool video and sweet ride. Love the backrest.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

slyshon said:


> Today's video release is our Maverick 17HPXV which continues to set the industry standards!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice big water tarpon skiff. Fifty mile range?


----------

